# Celebrity Trailers



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Look closely at Sean Penn's BBQ...









Clicky


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Look closely at Sean Penn's BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One would have to _find_ it in order to _look_ at it....









<Sure is a nasty looking site, tho'...imagine the mud!!!!>


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reminds me of his career


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I may be wrong, but the pics of the inside of the trailers look like they are from a brochure & the view of Sean Penn's trailer site looks to me like a miniature.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sean Penn -


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aantolik said:


> I may be wrong, but the pics of the inside of the trailers look like they are from a brochure & the view of Sean Penn's trailer site looks to me like a miniature.


Agreed....looking at Collin Farrell's trailer, we see the outside shot from a city road...then the inside picture is showing a forest.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Fake, just like Hollywood


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Fake, just like Hollywood


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I also noticed that the interior photos were completely set up and professionally photographed (I used to do this kind of photography back in the old days), whereas the exterior shots were little more than helicopter grab shots, while the scenery out for the interior windows was identical, no matter where the trailer was parked, in a lot or on the beach.
_
Give me my Outback any day!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe they're making Airstreams like aquariums now.....pick your tape-on mural for the windows.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Maybe they're making Airstreams like aquariums now.....pick your tape-on mural for the windows.....


they can keep the mural...I'l find my own private oasis!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Maybe they're making Airstreams like aquariums now.....pick your tape-on mural for the windows.....


they can keep the mural...I'l find my own private oasis!








[/quote]
UBETCHA!!! And NOT in a sardine can


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Maybe they're making Airstreams like aquariums now.....pick your tape-on mural for the windows.....


they can keep the mural...I'l find my own private oasis!








[/quote]
UBETCHA!!! And NOT in a sardine can








[/quote]

You don't find the Airstream an attractive TT either eh? I don't get the draw...but a lot of people do. Guess they are great for celebrities to park on a busy street.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Maybe they're making Airstreams like aquariums now.....pick your tape-on mural for the windows.....


they can keep the mural...I'l find my own private oasis!








[/quote]
UBETCHA!!! And NOT in a sardine can








[/quote]

You don't find the Airstream an attractive TT either eh? I don't get the draw...but a lot of people do. Guess they are great for celebrities to park on a busy street.
[/quote]
Nope. Never have liked them....even in the 60s when they looked very 'space age' (and I was young enough that they looked like a great adventure that I was likely NEVER to see)







Never could understand what made them the 'Gold Standard" that everyone just had to have....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Never could understand what made them the 'Gold Standard" that everyone just had to have....


When the starting price is $50k and then WAY up....you don't have to sell a lot.

I don't get the "gold standard" ranking either. But, I'm not an Airstreamers.com memeber either.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

have never actually been in one - so they may be very nice - just really REALLY don't find anything appealing about the silver bullet design !!! Not what I'd want to to look at....in my backyard....all winter....alone....window deep in the snow.... <heavy sigh> .... dreaming of camping...in a tin can ????







No thanks. I'll stick with my Outback!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> have never actually been in one - so they may be very nice - just really REALLY don't find anything appealing about the silver bullet design !!! Not what I'd want to to look at....in my backyard....all winter....alone....window deep in the snow.... <heavy sigh> .... dreaming of camping...in a tin can ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Choice !!
















Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> have never actually been in one - so they may be very nice - just really REALLY don't find anything appealing about the silver bullet design !!! Not what I'd want to to look at....in my backyard....all winter....alone....window deep in the snow.... <heavy sigh> .... dreaming of camping...in a tin can ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Choice !!
















Ed
[/quote]

x a vigintillion (63 zeros)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Airstream??? What's that Mama??


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, when was the last time you heard of a delamination problem on an Airstream? I bet they put the dump valve handles on the proper tank too. Airstreams are a different animal from Outbacks, but they ARE high quality for sure. For what they cost, they should be!

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm...I haven't had a delam problem (quick! find some wood!!!) and my tanks have been labelled correctly...on 2 Outbacks. I'll bet Airstreams have their fair share of bad apples too - - - that makes for one mighty expensive (and ugly, too) rotten apple!!!


----------

